# Spicer 5 speed jumping out of 4th gear



## racnruss (Dec 28, 2011)

Anyone with a Spicer 5 speed transmission have this problem? What is the fix?

Mine is in a 2002 INT 4800


----------



## UpperCanadaTree (Dec 28, 2011)

synchro is shot. gotta pull the tranny to fix it . depending on mileage, you might as well do the clutch at the same time . 2/3 of the expense is the re and re of the tranny.


----------



## lxt (Dec 28, 2011)

racnruss said:


> Anyone with a Spicer 5 speed transmission have this problem? What is the fix?
> 
> Mine is in a 2002 INT 4800




that is a common problem, detent spring may be weak? remember that being replaced on my bucket truck...however was a short fix lasted a couple months, I just held it in gear after that!!!




LXT............


----------



## powerking (Dec 28, 2011)

I'll second that...syncro is bad.....


----------



## redneck51587 (Dec 28, 2011)

Syncro is bad. Drum might be bent... Key may be broken. Either way the trans needs rebuilt.


----------



## lxt (Dec 28, 2011)

usually when a synchro goes its a PITA to get it to go in gear, didnt know that would cause shifter to pop? had a non-synchro 10 speed do the same..........? what would caused that?



LXT...............


----------



## OCTJ (Dec 29, 2011)

Sounds like the bearings are worn.
Time for a rebuild.
I would also have to guess that you should have a non-synchro tranny in that size truck.


----------



## BDChainsaw (Jan 9, 2012)

*gear jaming*

I would have to say worn gear face. I've driven many trucks like that. Mostly due to inexperienced drivers not knowing how to double clutch or down shift properly. Grinding the gears actually removes metal turning mating gears into cones that barely mesh so they pop out under load. Hold it as long as you can and save your milk money because it won't be cheap.


----------



## racnruss (Jan 10, 2012)

thanks for the replies. Not the greatest news though. Just bought the truck and didn't notice on the test drive because I wasn'
t in 4th gear very long. Now that I'm home, 4th gear is the main gear for around town driving 25-40 mph. Goes in easy and doesn't vibrate or jump out violently, it just falls out when cruising without much load on the throttle.

Sure wish more of these trucks had Allison autos. All the gear jamming from multiple drivers is probably hard on the manuals.

2002 INT 4800 4x4 DT466 rear mount Altec LRV


----------

